# Curious how long it would take a decent woodworker to build this?



## mbaba (Dec 28, 2015)

I saw this little fixture added to a sectional divider in a store nearby and thought it looked great. How long do you think it would take a professional woodworker to put this together including staining?

TIA!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Depends on if it separate pieces, one piece scrolled, or just stamped ply.

To make just one or two is tedious and fussy, to set up a production line to run 100's for furniture is something else entirely.

M


----------



## mbaba (Dec 28, 2015)

I'd only be looking to do one. From the looks of it, it's one piece.


----------



## mbaba (Dec 28, 2015)

Assuming it's one piece do you think it could be done in under 5 hours or is this much more time intensive?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

The only way to really know is to build a prototype.

Build it and see.

M


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

A pro would probably use a CNC machine to do that in a few minutes.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

I blew up your picture and it looks like it may have a mix of scrolling and carving to it. The scrolling could be done in an hour or so, the carving another couple, depending on the detail I can't really make out

Overall, not including dry time for finish, I'd say under five hours is a safe estimate


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Depending on how intricate the carving would be, I would say probably an hour to and hour and a half. If there was call for multiples then it would probably be replicated on a cnc, but I would make the first by hand and use a probe to scan it so they all look hand made. The cost would be shop time plus the materials and any computer time needed, probably about $75-$150 depending on the shop and how intricate it needs to be.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

It all depends on how talented the carver is. Lots can go wrong with a carving like this so it would take an experienced carver to do it nicely.

I've seen similar cartouche-type carvings that a talented carver said took 2-3 hours start to finish. 
I've seen a demo and once its scroll sawed out, it actually goes pretty fast (if nothing breaks).

For a novice like me, I'm guessing 4X that much time-and wouldn't look nearly as good.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Although the one in your picture looks handmade, most major furniture companies I know of that would use things like this would either have it injection molded and spray/stained to look like wood, or the higher class companies would CNC it.

I'd think at least for a first timer, if successful many, many hours if carved, maybe a couple hours if you could scroll saw it out and use a Dremel to enhance the curls and round off the edges.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I think it looks like plywood that's been mostly cut with a bandsaw.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

> A pro would probably use a CNC machine to do that in a few minutes.


Um, that's not how it works.
CNC can be a bit more complicated than most people think. First, you need an accurate CAD drawing or 3D model to start with, which may take anywhere from 30 minutes to a few hours, depending on what you have to go by.
Then you need to program the toolpaths.
Then figure out how to hold the part down while you cut all the way around it.

Cutting just one of something on a CNC may take just as long as doing it manually. It's the second, third and fourth ones that get done a lot quicker.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks to me like just the cost of the wood could be expensive.


----------

